
Spaceship Earth - baby
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaceship_Earth
======
jbotz
Hm, yes, I've always like that term. Maybe it's time to re-popularize it. The
issues it points at are more relevant than ever, and it's really, really
urgent now that more than anything else we understand that we are all, after
all, in the same boat.

------
Darmody
And how do we move our spaceship?

I was amazed to know that theoretically we can move our solar system.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3y8AIEX_dU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3y8AIEX_dU)

------
perilunar
I always thought the phrase was from Buckminster Fuller. Interesting to see
the idea originated with Henry George.

